# Tegu with a bearded dragon



## lisamb21 (Apr 26, 2021)

I’m getting a black and white Tegu this weekend, but I also have a bearded dragon there anything that I should worry about.


----------



## rantology (Apr 26, 2021)

I have both a tegu and a beardie as well....I would not let the two interact directly. The only other thing you might caution with is not to put the beardie's enclosure where they have a view of the tegu as that could stress them out a bit.


----------



## lisamb21 (Apr 26, 2021)

My bearded dragon is hidden by my closet door as I leave it open. But other than they they would just have the sense of one other. But thank you I really appreciate it.


----------



## Barbara Whyman (May 5, 2021)

I have 2 bearded dragons and a tegu plus 7 other lizards , my older. dragon that is not bothered by anything is fine seeing and being around my tegu but my younger one is terrified of him and so are my other lizards so my tegu lives in my bedroom and all the others in my living room and have the entrance blocked when I’m gone but sometimes when I am home my tegu will walk through my living room to sun himself on the balcony and all the other lizards (except for my older beardy) hides till he is gone. You will have to find out your bearded dragons comfort level with a larger lizard


----------



## lisamb21 (May 5, 2021)

Barbara Whyman said:


> I have 2 bearded dragons and a tegu plus 7 other lizards , my older. dragon that is not bothered by anything is fine seeing and being around my tegu but my younger one is terrified of him and so are my other lizards so my tegu lives in my bedroom and all the others in my living room and have the entrance blocked when I’m gone but sometimes when I am home my tegu will walk through my living room to sun himself on the balcony and all the other lizards (except for my older beardy) hides till he is gone. You will have to find out your bearded dragons comfort level with a larger lizard


So far things have been good I’m just trying out ways to get my tegu to trust me I know it takes awhile. I’m just a impatient person lol. So far she will eat and sleep in front of me and my boyfriend but that’s about it. My bearded dragon doesn’t really care about much. As long as he gets attention and is spoiled.


----------



## Barbara Whyman (May 6, 2021)

I was lucky with my tegu even though he was over 2 years old when I got him and a Florida rescue from Rodney Erwin he is very laid back and trusts me but I know how you need patients and time with trust my blue tongue skink and monitors make me earn there trust but every time they show more trust in me it’s a big deal for me


----------



## Debita (May 6, 2021)

My Beardie freaks out if he "sees" the Tegu. Complete anxiety in a fraction of a second. I have had them for 3 years, but they don't cross paths.

I've never seen my beardie like that before or since the encounter happened, where I unintentionally took the beardie in the same room with the Tegu. I'm pretty sure he thought he was dinner.


----------



## lisamb21 (May 6, 2021)

Debita said:


> My Beardie freaks out if he "sees" the Tegu. Complete anxiety in a fraction of a second. I have had them for 3 years, but they don't cross paths.
> 
> I've never seen my beardie like that before or since the encounter happened, where I unintentionally took the beardie in the same room with the Tegu. I'm pretty sure he thought he was dinner.


I have been taking mine out and showing him that everything is okay after that he’s fine but I have to do it everyday.


----------



## Debita (May 28, 2021)

Maybe I have a beardie drama going on....I was sure it took years off his life and expected him to sprout grey hairs. lol ....Good for you to overcome it.


----------



## lisamb21 (May 28, 2021)

Debita said:


> Maybe I have a beardie drama going on....I was sure it took years off his life and expected him to sprout grey hairs. lol ....Good for you to overcome it.


So far they aren’t showing any interest into one other. My bearded dragon just looks at her and watches to see what she’s doing. Some times when we have a hard time with her he will bob his head to show her that she’s being a bad girl. Like a big brother that he is.


----------



## Debita (May 28, 2021)

lisamb21 said:


> So far they aren’t showing any interest into one other. My bearded dragon just looks at her and watches to see what she’s doing. Some times when we have a hard time with her he will bob his head to show her that she’s being a bad girl. Like a big brother that he is.


Is your Tegu young? When this happened with me, both animals were adult.


----------



## lisamb21 (May 28, 2021)

Debita said:


> Is your Tegu young? When this happened with me, both animals were adult.


My tegu is about a year old. And my bearded dragon is three years old


----------



## Debita (May 28, 2021)

Well, it's just my opinion, but I wouldn't keep them together - ever. My guess is that your Beardie isn't afraid yet, because he's not threatened. Lizards change as they mature, and gain their adult strength. At only a year old, your Tegu isn't going to think about eating a full grown Beardie. But he will! He's hard-wired to. IMO Good luck though! Let us know how it goes. 

Do you know the story about the Las Vegas act with the tigers? Siegfried and Roy? Roy trained those tigers for years, and was nearly killed by one of them when it attacked him during a performance. It's a tiger. It's what they do. They should have known that this was a possibility. It's that possibility that I don't like to tempt. Similar thing happened with performing whales in one of the theme parks (SeaWorld?). That person died. Your Beardie won't stand a chance against a full grown Tegu, should it decide to exercise it's natural desire to hunt and kill.

One last thing - I had some Aligator Lizards in a community tank with some swifts and Banana-Split Tree dragons. When the male aligator got full grown around his 3rd year - he decided it was his right to eat his friends. He actually ate a small common Arizona lizard (not sure what it was) that I caught after it had been in the tank for about 4-6 months. He attacked the Tree dragon, that had been living in the tank for a year and wounded her. She later died. All the while, they had plenty of food!


----------



## lisamb21 (May 28, 2021)

Debita said:


> Well, it's just my opinion, but I wouldn't keep them together - ever. My guess is that your Beardie isn't afraid yet, because he's not threatened. Lizards change as they mature, and gain their adult strength. At only a year old, your Tegu isn't going to think about eating a full grown Beardie. But he will! He's hard-wired to. IMO Good luck though! Let us know how it goes.
> 
> Do you know the story about the Las Vegas act with the tigers? Siegfried and Roy? Roy trained those tigers for years, and was nearly killed by one of them when it attacked him during a performance. It's a tiger. It's what they do. They should have known that this was a possibility. It's that possibility that I don't like to tempt. Similar thing happened with performing whales in one of the theme parks (SeaWorld?). That person died. Your Beardie won't stand a chance against a full grown Tegu, should it decide to exercise it's natural desire to hunt and kill.
> 
> One last thing - I had some Aligator Lizards in a community tank with some swifts and Banana-Split Tree dragons. When the male aligator got full grown around his 3rd year - he decided it was his right to eat his friends. He actually ate a small common Arizona lizard (not sure what it was) that I caught after it had been in the tank for about 4-6 months. He attacked the Tree dragon, that had been living in the tank for a year and wounded her. She later died. All the while, they had plenty of food!


They don’t meet. He stays in his tank when she is out. They are never to meet with out one of us hold him or without being in his tank. That is one hard rule I have. And for my tegu she doesn’t really pay attention to him. Which I hope stays the same. I am the type of trainer if you want to call it that. So get them to be like puppy dogs.


----------



## Debita (May 28, 2021)

Cool! I really hope it all turns out good!


----------



## lisamb21 (May 28, 2021)

Debita said:


> Cool! I really hope it all turns out good!


Me to lol


----------

